# Allen and Heath GL3000



## Hughesie (Sep 4, 2007)

has anyone worked with one, i am working with one all week, seems to be a really nice desk but i would prefer a bit more fader resistance
and some more aux outputs for monitors and the like


----------



## Schniapereli (Sep 4, 2007)

Our local theatre has a Gl3300, so I bet they're pretty similar. Ours is a little broken though. A few faders don't work, so you have to mute them. =)


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 4, 2007)

One of the things changed with the move to gl3300 were the faders

8 auxes it pretty typical in these type of applications. Most band engineers even back in the 1996+ ERA would have had a splitter snake and used a different desk for the monitors. In the typical band orientated FOH role, this console would not have been running monitors IF there was a need for more than 8 mixes for monitors. IEM's were not as common at that time so the need to create individual stereo mixes was not all that common, especially at this price point.

http://www.allen-heath.com/veterans/gl3000.htm

Sharyn


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah it's a good multi purpose desk, i couldn't put my finger on why i didn't like the faders before and now i have relized why, with the lack of resistance they seem really cheap, i mean im not one for a desk where you need two hands to push up on a fader (it happened to one of ours but it was a student with a grudge against tech crew who put glue down the fader path) but otherwise it's a fine fine desk as i said before


----------



## jkowtko (Sep 5, 2007)

There's a used GL3300-24 at the local music shop out here and the faders are still extremely light to the touch. I'm not comfortable with that -- seems like an accidental nervous twitch of the finger will send someone's mic soaring and blow out the audience's ears (not to mention your speakers).

One other thing I noticed while looking at the auxes on the GL3000 and 3300 was that even though they are 8 aux / 8 grp, your outputs are limited on groups 1-4 ... only one output jack per aux/group pair. That means the other one of the pair doesn't have it's own output -- it needs to either go to matrix or to LR. Since I'm running 8 output channels directly to speakers this would be limiting to me. If you are running only LR or LCR then probably not an issue.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah well i run our rig from the submasters out to a soundweb DSP so that's not a problem for me...but i know what you mean about the aux outputs it's always nice to have plenty


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 9, 2007)

jkowtko said:


> There's a used GL3300-24 at the local music shop out here and the faders are still extremely light to the touch. I'm not comfortable with that -- seems like an accidental nervous twitch of the finger will send someone's mic soaring and blow out the audience's ears (not to mention your speakers).
> One other thing I noticed while looking at the auxes on the GL3000 and 3300 was that even though they are 8 aux / 8 grp, your outputs are limited on groups 1-4 ... only one output jack per aux/group pair. That means the other one of the pair doesn't have it's own output -- it needs to either go to matrix or to LR. Since I'm running 8 output channels directly to speakers this would be limiting to me. If you are running only LR or LCR then probably not an issue.



Unless recording, how often does one need more than 4 group outs? Aux 5-8 are on 1/4", Aux 1-4 are on XLR and have inserts. Groups 5-8 are on XLR and have inserts. 

I don't have any problem transitioning between the super-light GL2200 faders, GL3000 faders, and any others. Just lucky I guess.


----------

